# Sicherung der Daten OP17



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Kann man die Daten von einem OP17 (Bilder,...) zurück auf das PG sichern?


Gruß


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 Februar 2005)

Hallo,
nein du kannst nur eine Sicherungskopie mit Prosave von Protool anfertigen, aber nicht mehr bearbeiten.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2005)

Kann man denn dann diese Sicherheitskopie (von Prosave) mit Protool anschauen ? Wahrscheinlich eher nicht, oder ?  :?


----------



## GobotheHero (5 März 2005)

Ne, kann man leider nich, wenn du nicht die passende *.pdb hast


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2005)

Hallo GobotheHero

Danke fuer deine Antwort....  
Noch eine Frage:
Wenn ich mit Prosave einen Upload mache....muss ich da irgendetwas beachten ? Gibt es Risiken ?
Es ist naemlich so: Es gibt kein Backup der Aplikation die ich sichern will !
Nur das was sich auf der OP befindet... :? 
Kann ich dieses Backup von Prosave spaeter wieder ohne Probleme laden, oder gehen bestimmte Parameter fuer immer verloren ?
Schoene Gruesse


----------



## Kurt (5 März 2005)

*ACHTUNG nur bei:*

Es muss Prosave aus Protool 6.02 sein, nur da ist das OP17 in der Liste.

Zum Sichern muss das OP in den Transfer Mode geschaltet werden.
Aufpassen, damit nicht die Tastenkombination von Urlöschen (>v+ESC)
sondern
*^+ESC* Transfermode
benutzt wird. 

Wenn du 'Erasing Flash' liest, hast du vermutlich ein Problem  :shock: 

kurt


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2005)

Vielen Dank Kurt..........  
Ich werde mir zur Sicherheit nochmal die komplette Bedienungsanleitung durchlesen. Wenn das Programm naemlich geloescht wuerde waere das eine Katastrophe.... :x 
Nette Gruesse


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2005)

Mal eine Blöde Frage: Um in den Transfer Modus zu kommen muss ich ^+ESC drücken und dann das OP anschalten, oder geht das auch wärend des betriebes? Wenn ich im Grundbild des OP´s bin kann man ja auch in den Transfermodus kommen, oder? Er sagt nur immer falscher Passwordlevel. Gibt es ein Masterpassword? Kenne leider das Password für Ebene 9 nicht.

Gruß Markus


----------



## TimoS (9 März 2005)

Standard ist Passwort 100.


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2005)

Hi!

Das Password 100 hilft mir nix. Da sagt mir das OP, unzulässiges Password. Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit?


Gruß Markus


----------



## GobotheHero (11 März 2005)

Funktioniert der Transfermodus nach dem Anschalten nicht ?
Oder fragt er auch da nach einem Pass ???

Wenn der Superuser verändert wurde kannst du nur noch auf die Dokumentation hoffen.
Ich weis gar nich ob das Superuserpass da ausgedruckt wird, aber eine Chance besteht.

Gobo


----------



## Kurt (11 März 2005)

*Ordnungshalber Zitat aus der DOKU:*

Um im OP den Transfer-Modus herzustellen, betätigen Sie gleichzeitig 
die *ESC-Taste *und *Pfeil nach oben*. 
Schalten Sie dann am OP die Stromversorgung ein.
Am OP erscheint die Meldung "*READY FOR TRANSFER*".

----
Ergänzung:
Taste *ESC* und *Pfeil nach rechts *und *Pfeil nach unten*... 
ist urlöschen - alles weg.
Es kommt zuerst Erasing Flash, dann Ready for Transfer.
Beim nächsten Einschalten kommt sofort Ready for Transfer - ohne Tastenkombination.

kurt


----------

